# dexter being naughty & he knows it -_-



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this all started last night when i was "ignoring" dexter while playing games on the comp and so on...so he started to kick a bad habit of chewing on my basket right by my foot








well after i scolded him from doing that...

what do you want?








i'm not doing anything bad








i'm not chewing on ur basket








i'm destroying my toy u see? 








so u replace my toy with a bully?








R.I.P lobster toy...









dexter is being VERY bad tonight...:foxes15:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Pidge the lobster toy is ace 
naughty Dexter though x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

claireeee said:


> Pidge the lobster toy is ace
> naughty Dexter though x


yea ace for $2.99 LOL! it's okay i'll get him something better  yes naughty indeed~! spanky spank


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

lol I love Dexter's expressions. Bye lobster toy :-(


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the 5th picture, where he's sticking his tonue out. So cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> lol I love Dexter's expressions. Bye lobster toy :-(


lol bye indeed 


anastasia said:


> I love the 5th picture, where he's sticking his tonue out. So cute!


thanks! it looks so silly hahaha


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

So adorable! I cannot imagine what will happen the day that Bobo needs to be trashed...he's nearly threadbare and I've sewn him up more times than I can count...but when I took "Teddy" away for the same reason, Reuben mourned for months...looked everywhere for him for days...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Loved the pics R.I.P Ace the lobster


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

He is a hopeless case....send him here 
x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How could anyone be upset with Dexter - look at his innocent face?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> How could anyone be upset with Dexter - look at his innocent face?


We don't believe any of it do we 

x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That Dexter is a charactor! Look at the faces he makes and oh ya....the lobster toy....I have a whole bag of toys that look like that in my sewing room and they are waiting to be repaired!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol rosiesmum...hahaha  god hes been getting worse with that basket -_- its always when im on the comp he goes back to it and chews it up. i keep spraying water or just lightly nudging him out of the way but no...still wants to chew it -_- i tried giving him his bullystick instead but no...still wants to chew. gonna have to use a diff basket soon...sigh.

lol dazymae im too lazy to sew maybe ill ask my bf to do it  that lobster toy is too cute its still sitting on my desk all dead


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

O.O his tongue looks huge on the 5th picture! Poor lil lobster! Looks like is enjoying the bully stick though.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

He is so naughty, i love it! lol x
What a cheeky chap!x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Dexter must be bored and jealious of the computer!
Im lucky Dahlia doesnt try to destroy her toys.
She doesnt have a lobster but she does have a Beenie Baby Jellyfish
with baby jellyfish.She has a lot of different Beenies I got at sales.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

very cute xxx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

must be something in the air .. my little angel humm dodge has started ripping the paper off the wall !! and now hes helping himself to books gfrom the bookcase and chewing them up


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haha naughty Dexter! I can't get over how cute and photogenic he is! love the pic with his tongue out! poor red lobster.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> O.O his tongue looks huge on the 5th picture! Poor lil lobster! Looks like is enjoying the bully stick though.


poor lobster indeed! hehe he's always enjoying his bullys...:daisy:


Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Oh Dexter must be bored and jealious of the computer!
> Im lucky Dahlia doesnt try to destroy her toys.
> She doesnt have a lobster but she does have a Beenie Baby Jellyfish
> with baby jellyfish.She has a lot of different Beenies I got at sales.


yes i think so too...knock on wood when you say that about dahlia! hehehe. aw beenie babies are adorable


jeanie brown said:


> must be something in the air .. my little angel humm dodge has started ripping the paper off the wall !! and now hes helping himself to books gfrom the bookcase and chewing them up


deinfitely something in the air fluttering about  omg off the wall...that's horrible! mmm books must be yummy. dexter always had a thing for books especially near the bindings LOL


MndaNGmoe said:


> haha naughty Dexter! I can't get over how cute and photogenic he is! love the pic with his tongue out! poor red lobster.


LOL thanks!  i will be showing the lobster to my bf tomorrow so he can go into ER haha! 

i think...dexter was trying to tell me he was out of bullys. cant wait till they come! :hello1: lets hope nothing else gets ripped off while we're in thw waiting process


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ha he sounds just like my Carl! Carl is 4 years old- not a puppy anymore- but he's always looking for something to get into. He just likes to entertain himself 
Today I woke up and he was leaving my sister's room with a small stuffed animal in his mouth! I traded him a treat for it and later he came prancing out of her room with a different stuffed animal 

I also woke up early this morning because he was sniffing around in the bags I have on the floor. I just moved back from college so I have a ton of unpacking to do.
These little mischievous ones keep us on our toes, don't they?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

You better watch out and stop being naughty Dexter, Santa might be watching and you won't get good treats in your stocking.


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Omg! Butter does the same thing! He doesn't chew on furniture though, but he chews his toy shark to death! (Must be the sea creatures XP ) but any piece of paper..RIP paper..and Hello to hundres of shreds.. ):


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

CM Katie said:


> Ha he sounds just like my Carl! Carl is 4 years old- not a puppy anymore- but he's always looking for something to get into. He just likes to entertain himself
> Today I woke up and he was leaving my sister's room with a small stuffed animal in his mouth! I traded him a treat for it and later he came prancing out of her room with a different stuffed animal
> 
> I also woke up early this morning because he was sniffing around in the bags I have on the floor. I just moved back from college so I have a ton of unpacking to do.
> These little mischievous ones keep us on our toes, don't they?


haha awww that's adorable of him to do! yes i think they get bored too much and always always wants your full attention on them and not on anything else. oh no! unpacking is sucha hassle just like cleaning up the room  welcome back from college :hello1:


Chiboymom said:


> You better watch out and stop being naughty Dexter, Santa might be watching and you won't get good treats in your stocking.


LOL!!! yesssss no treats for you! although i will be going to the store tomorrow to see some cute pupster stuff :coolwink: cant resist...i feel pictures coming soon...very soon 


ButterLover said:


> Omg! Butter does the same thing! He doesn't chew on furniture though, but he chews his toy shark to death! (Must be the sea creatures XP ) but any piece of paper..RIP paper..and Hello to hundres of shreds.. ):


LOL butter you naughty boy! papers are just so much fun to shred huhh...hurts my back when picking them all up and when my dexte gets a hold of a paper towel/tissue/napkin...forget about it...hes off running away playing "chase me mommy!"


----------

